# TIRANA | Downtown One | 140m | 459ft | 37 fl | T/O



## 3tmk

Perhaps the initial red version could have looked cooler, who knows, but it's still a really cool looking tower.

It looks to be for residential use?


----------



## helloween 1

It will be mixed use.


Dorado. said:


> *ALES Construction - FB*


----------



## helloween 1

......


Dorado. said:


> *06/05/2019*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Genc Çuçi - FB*


----------



## helloween 1

.....


Dorado. said:


> *ales.construction - instagram*


----------



## bluesky3000

Wow nice color and amazing design! Unique!


----------



## helloween 1

......


Dorado. said:


> *Cenialb - FB*


----------



## helloween 1

.....


Dorado. said:


> *ALES Construction - FB*


----------



## helloween 1

.......



Edi_H said:


>


----------



## ARchiTectURe buff

Outstanding architecture. Keep it up, Tirana! And here's my 3D model of this building.


----------



## helloween 1

.......


Dorado. said:


> *ales.construction - instagram*


----------



## helloween 1

......


Dorado. said:


>


----------



## helloween 1

......


Edi_H said:


>


----------



## goschio

Tirana becoming great capital.


----------



## helloween 1

......


Dorado. said:


> *Kati i dyte nentokesor.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ales.construction - instagram*


----------



## helloween 1

......


Edi_H said:


>


----------



## helloween 1

.......


Edi_H said:


>


----------



## DrDrodzak

Great tower!


----------



## helloween 1

.......


Dorado. said:


> *ALES Construction - FB*


----------



## helloween 1

.....


Dorado. said:


> *Makete Arkitekture O.G-Design - FB*





Dorado. said:


> *ALES Construction - FB*


----------



## helloween 1

......


Edi_H said:


>


----------



## midrise

Because of this post I looked at the city....and the neighboring city, Duress as well....Never looked in depth before, you made me curious.....The building is very unique as well...I saw the web page for the designers...Thanx..kay:kay::cheers1:


----------



## Dr_DRE

Dorado. said:


> *09/11/2019*


....


----------



## Dr_DRE

Dorado. said:


> *12/11/2019*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Elton MUSA - Linkedin*


....


----------



## helloween 1

.......


AAO said:


> Sot 17/11...


----------



## helloween 1

......


Gjilangji said:


>


----------



## helloween 1

......


helloween 1 said:


> (img)(/img)


----------



## helloween 1

......


Dorado. said:


> *ales.construction - instagram*


----------



## helloween 1

.....


bobiark said:


> Filloi ndertimi i hartes se Shqiperis.





Dorado. said:


> Nuk pertputhet me renderin prandaj te pyeta ty qe e ke pare nga afer.
> 
> Ne render harta fillon ne katin e 8-te! Nuk me duket se kane arritur ne ate pike por ndoshta ndryshon pjesa mbrapa nga ajo perpara mqs nuk kane vendosur akoma as skelat shtese per pjesen e hartes.


----------



## helloween 1

.......


Edi_H said:


> *1/1/2020*





Edi_H said:


> *2/1/2020*


----------



## Dr_DRE

Capital T said:


> *Elton MUSA - Linkedin*


....


----------



## helloween 1

......


Edi_H said:


> *19/1/2020*


----------



## helloween 1

.....


Edi_H said:


>


----------



## helloween 1

......


Dorado. said:


> Hidhet soleta e katit te 8-te.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ales.construction - instagram*


----------



## Dr_DRE

Dorado. said:


> *fredidragusha - instagram*


....


----------



## Dr_DRE




----------



## Dr_DRE

Zagori.


----------



## Dr_DRE

22-11 Edi_H


----------



## Dr_DRE

Edi_H


----------



## 4nx

Edit


----------



## Dr_DRE




----------



## New123456789

Avatar-x said:


> Bellezzart Instagram





Edi_H said:


>





4nx said:


> View attachment 1090447
> View attachment 1090449
> View attachment 1090438
> 
> 
> Downtown one - Facebook





Edi_H said:


> Rubin.D PHOTOGRAPHY


----------



## New123456789

Avatar-x said:


> Screenshot GOGLA YouTube


----------



## New123456789

Tomka95 said:


> View attachment 1227426
> Nga nje kendveshtrim tjeter


----------



## New123456789

Edi_H said:


> *21/3/2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## New123456789

Dorado. said:


> Oleg Petroff - Screenshot


----------



## New123456789

Edi_H said:


> *4/4/2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nga Parku
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nga Stadiumi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





Edi_H said:


> o.men.dezz





Tirona1920 said:


> View attachment 1330781
> View attachment 1330790


----------



## A Chicagoan

*April 14:*








Tirana by Edrin Spahiu on 500px.com


----------



## Dr_DRE

30-4-21 Edi_H.


----------



## New123456789

Skali said:


> View attachment 1470517


----------



## New123456789

Edi_H said:


> *23/5/2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





Edi_H said:


> Agim Kuri


----------



## New123456789

Avatar-x said:


> View attachment 1726048
> 
> 
> gogla_al Instagram


----------



## New123456789

Edi_H said:


> Agim Kuri


----------

